
Go package for letsencrypt - buro9
https://godoc.org/rsc.io/letsencrypt
======
buro9
Discovered via
[https://twitter.com/_rsc/status/719878352589484032](https://twitter.com/_rsc/status/719878352589484032)

"[https://swtch.com](https://swtch.com) SSL expired. Rebuilt server to use
[https://rsc.io/letsencrypt](https://rsc.io/letsencrypt) . Done! Simplest
renewal ever. Thanks @letsencrypt #golang"

